
Email is broken.  Can anybody fix it? - rahulvohra
https://www.wired.com/story/email-is-broken-can-anyone-fix-it/
======
chiefofgxbxl
> "Email is bigger than Facebook. Hell, it's bigger than the internet."

Ugh..

Email is a widely successful platform of conversing that hasn't been locked
into walled gardens like new forms of communication today, so I fail to see
how it's broken. The article seems to set up an alarmist headline that email
is broken, just to promote a (nicely designed) email app. None of the
underlying protocols are changing anytime soon, nor any of them being
displaced by new ones. Rather, Edison is just creating new features on their
app.

At a macroscopic level, the biggest problem with email is security. It
shouldn't be as difficult as it is to get encryption on emails. Sure, some
tech people know how to do it easily, but for the vast public it's something
they will never get done (and I'm one of those guys, even though I'm a
software engineer.. I claim no expertise of neither networking nor
cryptography; any recommendations for email providers?)

